# Does anybody know how to train neck?



## AdamLamberg (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Sizzurp (Jun 26, 2019)

Wider neck doesnt give you wider face, That picture is not a accurate example.


----------



## tincelw (Jun 26, 2019)

how to train neck | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


my routine is 3 exercises: neck extensions, neck flexions (laying on stomach), lateral extentions to both sides. week one: NO WEIGHT, 3 sets of each day 1: 10 reps for each/set day 2: 20 day 3: 40 day 4: 50 day 5: 60 day 6: 70 day 7: rest week two: 5-10 LBS day 1: 10 reps...




looksmax.org










Neck Training Thread


Neck Brah Wrote:Its the most important feature of a physique, especially for facial asthetics. The rest of your physique is just icing on the cake Photochopped to have a bigger neck, look at how much




lookism.net


----------



## AdamLamberg (Jun 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Wider neck doesnt give you wider face, That picture is not a accurate example.


I'm assuming it makes mewing lot easier. Also assuming it helps the thyroid...right?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 26, 2019)

I don’t.


----------



## tincelw (Jun 26, 2019)

AdamLamberg said:


> I'm assuming it makes mewing lot easier. Also assuming it helps the thyroid...right?


thats not you right?


----------



## AdamLamberg (Jun 26, 2019)

tincelw said:


> thats not you right?


No. I'm waaay below average.


BrettyBoy said:


> I don’t.


lol


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Wider neck doesnt give you wider face, That picture is not a accurate example.


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2019)




----------

